# Shortpay71



## Anonymous (10 August 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

seitdem 5.8.05 habe ich zwei SMS auf mein Handy bekommen. Text:Ihr Kontostand für die Nutzung von mobilen Services beträgt 58,89 Euro. Bei fragen wenden Sie sich an 0211/60262455 Absender 80777.

Bei der 2. SMS war der Betrag schon 94,81€ Also die Nummer angerufen, ewig in der Warteschleife und dann die Aussage Sie müssen im Internet irgendwo Ihre Handynummer eingetragen haben bzw einer der auf Ihr Handy zugriff hat usw. und so fort. Alles blabla.
Ich habe nirgends meine Handynummer eingetragen, keiner hat sonst Zugriff. 
Dann sollte ich eine SMS an die Nummer 80777 schicken mit dem Text: Status. um dann ein Passwort zu bekommen das ich wiederum an diese Nummer senden sollte mit dem text Stop.

SMS abgeschickt, kein Passwort erhalten!!!!!!!!!

Über Google "shortpay" gesucht und gefunden: SHORTPAY-Global Netcom.
Dort über die Nr. 0137/9060021 eine SMS erhalten mit einem Passwort und damit ein Abonnement gekündgt von dem ich nichts weiß ???!!!!

Beim Provider debitel angefragt was das soll, die Antwort: EIne Firma Shortpay71 oder so ist nicht bekannt.

Wer kann weiterhelfen, oder hat dieselbe Erfahrung gemacht?????


----------



## stieglitz (10 August 2005)

Schau mal hier:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=10922
Das gibts schon eine riesige Diskusion dazu.


----------

